# Bees hanging outside the hive



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

One of the two boxes of bees that I set up earlier this spring seemed to have larger bees in the nucs when I installed them. This has always been the more aggressive box and recently they have started hanging out on the outside, unlike the other box where I just see a random few coming and going. 

We lifted the lid to see if it was time to add another level by checking to see if the empty frames were filling up and they had not. (And .. got our first 4 stings, and a bee stuck in my hair. Fun. Times.) 

What could be causing these bees to want to hang on the outside of the box instead of inside like the other bees?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

They are outside because it is too hot/or crowded inside. Lift the outer cover and put something under it to allow more air circulation.That should help.(that's actually a good sign. They are producing more bees). A little shad will also help cool the hive. Some just lay an old pallet on top the hive and that provides enough shad for the hotter times of day. 

Wade


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

His computer is refusing to add the e. It is shade he is talking about not fish shad. he did how ever have the right idea.

Take a frame of brood from the strong hive and give it to the weak one.

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> His computer is refusing to add the e. It is shade he is talking about not fish shad. he did how ever have the right idea.
> 
> Take a frame of brood from the strong hive and give it to the weak one.
> 
> Al


Ya' sorry about that. My computer doesn't spell real good!


Wade


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mine doesn't do so well either most times, and the grammer really does suck.

 Al


----------

